# pensacola pass



## txfam6 (Aug 20, 2012)

I will be taking a boat to the pass for the first time tomorrow. I am going after sheephead and whatever else is biting does anyone have any pointers on where to fish, what to fish with. Should I anchor or drift fish? Thanks for info


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

I can tell you just be aware of what youre doing and where youre at. The pass has a STRONG current, and if you drift, you will drift pretty fast. Just be cautious of your surroundings. I have no idea what you should use for sheepshead. Good luck out there! O*D*W


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

definitely anchor, drop the hook and use the tide to hover over the rock jetties then drop carolina rigs with #2 ish hooks down close to the rocks for sheepshead, use cut bait and 1/0 hooks on carolina rigs at the edge of the rocks for reds.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I would "drift" the pass for sheepshead if the wind dies down. I say that with quotes because you or someone else needs to be at the wheel while doing this, either slowing your drift or controlling your drift. For sheepshead I use a carolina rig with smallest weight you can get down with so you can feel the bites better. I prefer a J hook when fishing for sheeps but others will disagree. For bait if I'm drifting I prefer live shrimp but if I'm anchored on a structure (bridge or jetty) I like fittler crabs.

Hope this helps some and good luck.


----------



## HungryFisherman (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey Gents i am new out there in the pass what side are the rock jetties on(east,west?)and is it better to fish out on the gulf side or the bay side of the pass? any advise helps thanks..


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*Learning Curve*

Heh, Hungry Fisherman, When you get out there, you should see quite a few boats and just follow what they are doing without interfering with their fishing. Be considerate. Keep some distance. I would say that this time of year you should be on the west side, south of the sheet piling wall (very old). Be careful trying to anchor out there. You need to be fishing in and around 30 ft. deep. If the current is running hard, you would need a lot of anchor rope and an anchor with lots of chain to hold you. When I used to dive there, I picked up one anchor every day until my yard was full of them. You will lose an anchor if you throw it in those rocks or near that sheet piling unless you are a good boat operator and know how to work on a stuck anchor without sinking your boat and even then you will lose a few. You should check the Tide Tables and maybe try around the slack tide till you get a feel for the drift. Fish will bite better with current moving but slack is a good time for the learning curve.


----------



## HungryFisherman (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks a million for the advise i always heard people talking about the rock jetties out there but was expecting something alot bigger i guess, now all i have to do is get out there and check it out. I have been staring at it on google maps for the past week.


----------

